# Amtrak Police



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

So as I was sitting on the train this morning at 3 a.m. coming home from school down in Maryland, I was thinking "Amtrak P.D. might be interesting." Anyone familiar with the job? Also any info on how to go about applying with them? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

A buddy of mine works with them. I tried getting in touch with him but he is on vacation for 2 weeks. Your best bet is to go to www.amtrak.com and go to the "Contact Us" section and send them an e-mail. If my memory serves me right that his how my friend got started by just e-mailing and asking for details its a place to start and it won't take long. If you want me to talk to my buddy when he gets back send me a PM and I will let you know what he says when he gets back. Good Luck.

p.s. If you like that kind of work there is always MBTA Police the Civil Service test is in April. Its a good size department that is from what I hear doubling size in the next few years.


----------



## Cadet101 (Nov 6, 2002)

Good luck getting on MBTA if your not a veteran.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

Billy, thanks for the advice man. I'll see if I have any luck with that or I'll just go to their HQ in Washington when I get back next week. Cadet101, thanks for stating the obvious. Veterans clearly deserve recognition for their service and I have no problem with that. Unfortunately, the antiquated civil service system should afford consideration to the fact that I will have a BA in Criminology/Criminal Justice, am bilingual, and am a FF/EMT with experience. At school in Maryland I saw someone at the mall with a t-shirt that said "Why did God have to make me Black?" I felt like goin up to her and saying "Why did God have to make me White?" (no offense intended to anyone...I think it's clear what I mean here)
:shock:


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

http://home.nyc.rr.com/afrp/job_info.html

good luck


----------

